# would you ever ride again?



## equaeternal (May 8, 2014)

I am new here but really didn't know where to turn...

First off I have been riding since I was 2 years old (now 26), I majored in college in equine science, broke and trained race horses for two years and would say I am not new or a green rider/ handler. 

Recently I was in a horrible horse back riding accident. I was volunteering at a ranch training a new horse and it was my first time riding him. I am very carful riding unfamiliar horses an never gallop until I know and trust the horse. I usually just stick to a walk, see how the horse responds and take it from there. Everything is going great, we start heading back and the horse catches site of a pasture with a few other horses in it starts wildly bucking, gets over on the bit and by this point know I am going to fall and there is nothing I can do to save myself from the fall. I had been completely thrown off balance and the horse was full gallop/bucking and about the jump fence so I preformed an emergency dismount and the horse trampled me. 

It was a full on hit. I had no time to roll away. I have been thrown many times in my riding career especially with the races horses and I have preformed and practiced the emergency dismount countless times. Most horses try to avoid you but he did not.

I was taken to the hospital and had massive internal bleeding. My liver was crushed, both lungs collapsed, and I had 4 broken ribs. The doctors did not think I was going to live. Some how I have the doctors believe the emergency dismount saved my life. I am going to make a full recovery but I spend a month in the hospital, 3 weeks on life support and had 6 very painful surgeries. 

I feel a huge sorrow. Horses are my life but I feel it is crazy for me to ever ride again. This is my greatest loss and I really don't know how to explain it to people who aren't 'horse- people'. Anyone who as dealt with this or has advice please share. I feel like all my best memories are with horses and now in a split second this freak accident has completely taken that joy away from me.

Thank you for listening...


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

To answer the question "would you ride again" can only be answered by you. 

I have never experienced something as traumatic as you did, but just remember to take it one day at a time and don't rush yourself. If you want to ride again, you will.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I am so sorry you went through this. It is no wonder you are feeling a loss. 
Ultimately the decision to ride again--or not and when to ride again is entirely yours. You may not want to be around horses for years and then one day you will, and that's fine. You may want to be around horses but never ride again, and hey, that's fine too! 
I also used to retrain ex racers and did 3 day eventing and was a bold rider, but one day something changed, and it wasn't even from a riding accident! Now I am content with calmer horses and trail riding. I am slowly getting my confidence back but know I will never ride like I used to.
Everyone recovers (physically AND emotionally) at different rates. This feeling of having your joy taken away is a step in healing.
Remember, horses are more than riding, you can still be involved with them


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

First off let me offer you my sympathies on the accident. 

The decision to ride again will have to be yours. While I have never been in anything remotely that bad I was thrown and had pretty big spinal damage. Two years later I completely shattered my knee and had to have surgery on it. I too wondered if it was really worth it to continue riding and the possibility of further injury or death. 

I chose to continue because it was my passion. However, I'm still choosy about the horses I get on (even more so now) and I don't often take the 'problem horses' that will put me in that position again. It took me months to build up the courage to ride a green broke horse again but in the end I did it. You will heal physically and emotionally, the rate at which you do so is up to you.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I agree with the above comments.
I am so sorry you had this happen. 

Please stick with us here on the forum. I'm sure you will have advice that will help us with issues we are having with our horses. Maybe talking and sharing with us will help you also.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Completely understandable that you would question your riding future after a spill like that! 
As above, YOU are the only person who can answer that question.
My only advice is to give riding a break for a while, don't push yourself to go back to it be suss you feel obligated. If you are meant to keep riding, you will feel that familiar craving creeping back to you and you will give it a go. If not, then some things are just meant to be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I have been in many bad wrecks, although not as bad as yours, just cracked ribs, fractured collar bone, shattered wrist, etc. I had to seriously consider if I wanted to continue, and for me, I did. I learned ground work to help me make my horses safer before ever setting a foot in a stirrup, I got very familiar with a one rein stop, I don't ride any horse I'm not confident in a situation that makes me uncomfortable, even if that means staying behind while the others ride. I don't ride confirmed problem horses.

You get to answer that question your self. If your body heals, its just your mind that has to come to terms with riding again, and it may or may not be worth it for you.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

While I didn't go through a bad accident (though I've had my share of falls and painful moments), I did witness one first-hand that scared the living daylights out of me when I was about 20. I managed to buy a mare who was basically nuts and almost killed my trainer because she exploded when the trainer was in the middle of mounting. This was AFTER the mare had been sold to me as a kid-safe, experienced trail horse. The only kid I would have put on this mare would have been the son of the devil himself, and even then I probably would hesitate. 

To this day, mounting up is the scariest part of riding for me. On the ground, great! In the saddle, awesome! That hang-time moment when so, so much can go wrong in an instant? Oh my god. I literally start shaking, sweating, and my knees get weak. 

You've got a lot of directions you can go in, and only you can know for sure which way you want to go. You might want to try something different to gain confidence and then try to go back to riding. I've personally looking into driving, showing miniature horses both driving and in-hand, and switching from horses to mules and donkeys since they tend to be less reactive and flight-driven than horses (also because I've had a mule and worked with donkeys, and I just really like their personalities). 

The most important thing to remember is YOU ARE NOT ALONE. There are plenty of people who have lost confidence, gotten older and realize they no longer bounce when they hit the ground, and those who have gone through scary or even life-threatening accidents like you. 

If riding is your passion, by all means don't let an accident keep you from enjoying it. If you find you just can't deal with riding, but still want to be around equines, then that's okay too. Do what works for YOU.


----------



## ShadowRider (Feb 28, 2014)

I am sorry you had such a traumatic experience, and I am glad you are healing. 
I have been trampled twice, but was lucky both times and got away with cuts and bruises. 

If I were in your shoes, I would not know either if I would ever ride again.
The only advice I can give you is what everyone else has already said. Take it one step at a time, don't rush anything and most of all, give yourself time to heal physically and emotionally. See how you feel about horses and riding a few months or even years from now. You will know the answer with time.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

IF you ever ride again you will the gentlest kid safe horse around. We have owned a few, but they were not race horses. One of them WAS a track lead pony, and no one ever fell from him.
I really wish you well. Please keep reading and writing posts here and we'll be happy to talk to you. =D


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

We can't answer that for you.

If you still want to ride, you may want to reconsider how/what you're riding and ride more sensible animals. Nothing wrong with letting someone else put a solid foundation on a horse and then picking up the training to finish it off.


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

I will tell you that my father who is much older than you had almost as serious accident when the horse he was riding reared over back onto him with a western saddle. He only had 1 collapsed lung, but almost lost a leg because a clot in the femur artery. He was scared to just stand beside a horse a couple of months later, but... he is back to riding.

This is him just over 4 years after his accident.









Just take it as time comes and don't rush anything. There will be a lot of fear and several "popular" trainers have articles about over coming that fear to get back into riding.

This just one of the articles by one of my favorites, Julie Goodnight
https://www.spalding-labs.com/commu...384.coping-with-the-fear-after-accidents.aspx


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

I am a firm believer in the ideal of "if you fall off of a horse, get back in the saddle". While you might not be thinking of getting back in the saddle today, tomorrow, a week from now, a month from now, or even a year from now. I do not think that you should throw away your passion because of an accident. Because in the end, it was just an accident. It seems that the horse got very excited when he saw his mates in the pasture and sadly, stopped listening to your communication with him. Doing a rolling dismount seems a lot better than getting thrown without any kind of control. I can assure you that the horse did not harm you on purpose, he was just to the point of excited that was beyond communication. Remember, horses are animals with feelings and emotions. They are not machines that we can control. But you did your best to speak to him and thats all you could have done. You have your life and you have your will. Stick with that babe. Don't be afraid to ride again after you are completely healed and cleared from a doctor. Don't let this stop you from doing what you love. Even if you have to, go down to a 4H center or find someone with a pony or a kids horse that you can ride to regain your confidence. It would sadden all of us greatly if you didn't at least try. But like everyone else has mentioned before me, the answer to your question can only be found by you. But I hope that you stick around, talk to us and get over the fear that you have skeptical about getting in the saddle again. Best regards and well wishes that you heal very quickly and that confidence finds you once more <3


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I am so sorry for what you have gone through.

I went through two very scary life threatening accidents when I was younger. The first one was when an OTTB took off with me down a dirt road. I was scared and didn't bail off like I should have. The horse got to the highway and turned, falling and pinning me under him. He was hit by a car, got his legs tangled in a guard rail and got up dragging me 20 feet down the road. I fractured my left hip, bruised my spleen, melted my nylon jacket into my arm ripping the skin down to the bone, broke my elbow. My chaps and helmet saved my life. I had to have a skin graft on my left arm. I suffer severe migraines and will have to have a hip replacement before i'm 40.

Not to long after I had a two year old throw me off and trample me, snapping 6 ribs off at the spine, collapsing both my lungs over 80%, fractured my back and slipped disks in my back and now have arthritis in my neck and back. I spent 4 days in ICU from that accident and a month in the hospital. 

The funny thing is? 15 years later and I am still riding and eventing. I am however a lot more cautious about what kind of horse I ride. I refuse to back green horses now and I always watch someone else ride a horse before I will get on it. Also my crash vest is ALWAYS on when I ride horses I don't know. 


Am I crazy? Yep! However as much as my Mom wanted me to stop riding I just can't bring myself to do it. Only you can decide if you want to ride again and what your limits will be. I do hope you will stay on the forum though as i'm sure you have lots of knowledge to share.

My accidents were not as serious as yours and I can't imagine the fear you went through and the pain mentally and physically you have gone through as a result. But I wanted to share my experience because despite everything I am still in the saddle and even competing in a very dangerous discipline. 

I wish you a speedy recovery and prayers.


----------



## equaeternal (May 8, 2014)

Thank you all for your replies. Truly they are what i need to hear right now. I know I physically can not ride for over a year as per doctors orders but I truly question if I ever will again and know I have a lot of soul searching to do. 

Thank you all for your words of encouragement! I know I'll be at least sticking around here because talking about horses I feel will ultimately aide in my recovery.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Horses and riding are an addiction, and wether you will ride again depends on if your addiction overcomes your fear.

First thing to do is get your body fit and well, do everything your medical team advises, and just let your body heal. Once you are healed up then you can decide if you want to climb back in the saddle.

As you have seen many of us have come back from bad wrecks, although as wrecks go you did a really good job! One step at a time, keep moving forward, and trust your own instinct, if you decide NOT to ride again then no one would blame you, if decide TO ride again, everyone here will support you and offer their own hints and tips.

Sorry you got hurt so bad, and hope you heal quickly


----------



## EquiiAlex (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm so sorry  I've had a fall sort of like that, the horse I was riding bolted and bucked, he ran into a tree and I almost got knocked off by the branch (it was a pine tree too), he jumped over a pile of logs (I'm not a jumper and was in a Western saddle, have never jumped before) I fell off, rolled down a hill, and landed in a pile of rocks and couldn't walk for days. 

If your love for riding is greater than your fear of falling, that's how you know you can ride again.


----------



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

I would say ... give yourself time to decide. Your decision doesn't have to happen now. If, when you are fully healed, you still feel a huge loss in your life over it, maybe start again, but slowly. Just be around horses. Then maybe just do simple ground work. Stay away from problem horses. Work your way up, always remaining comfortable and backing away when it's not comfortable.

I wish you speedy and complete healing and hope you will find a way to feel happy about your passion again. xoxo


----------



## Ozzys mum (Aug 7, 2008)

Last year I suffered from two serious horse related injuries that landed me in the hospital twice. Broken ribs, internal organ damage, months off of riding. Actually I had just recovered and had been back in the saddle for about a month when the second accident happened.

I too thought, I'm done, all my life they have brought me joy, but I board out so too expensive for a pet... I figured I couldn't keep having my family get those emergency calls saying We've taken your loved one to emergency.

But I found after I recovered from the physical pain, I just naturally started working on the emotional / mental pain. To convince my family to let me get back on, we purchased emergency vests for me... they were costly ******s $600 but worth every penny.

And for the longest time I kept going back and forth back and forth if I would get back on. I still remember my first ride after the time off. I lunged my horse forever and when he was good, sweaty and tired I got on. I walked him for 5 minutes and then got off.
But slowly that worked up to where I am now which is back to riding 6 days a week, and jumping without any concern.

You must give yourself time to heal first, especially while you have physical pain. Its amazing how much that can mess with your mentality. You will know whats best for you when you get to that point.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

its all up to you. if you really want it you will likely ride again. 

I have had two really bad wrecks with horses. the first I was smashed off by my head then my chest by a couple of trees The first one caught me under the jaw and lifted me out of the saddle, the second bigger tree got me across the chest and pulled me right off the horse, broken jaw, broken ribs, nearly bit my tongue clean off, massive concussion and things like that. I was only 14 t the time but for years later I felt funny about galloping through thick scrub. 

The second time I was run right over by a horse, had my head stomped on, got some cool scars out of it though. I was mustering cattle on a big place I worked on in the Northern Territory and I was standing up while the horse was trotting along a track. Cattle would hide from the helicopter in these really huge clumps of grass and the best way to find them was to try to look down from above the grass. The horse fell over a log instead of jumping it and went over straight in front of her. She jumped up and ran me over. I was 18 at that time, it really didn't take me much tome to get back into the swing of riding again. I just kind of accepted that stuff happens, that it could happen to anyone and that it was just my turn. And I had to justify my pay-cheque, which meant getting back on a horse. 

That's how I dealt with it at least, just figured things happen, tried to normalize it somewhat and try to avoid anything like it happening in the future.


----------



## Slave2Ponies (May 25, 2013)

I had a severe back injury (not horse-related) that not only ruined my confidence as a rider, but as a person in general. Give yourself time to heal. Don't ever give in to depression. From your story I get the sense that you are a strong person, and you will climb your way back to confidence. No, I would not call you crazy if you would choose to ride again. It might be wise not to break horses any more, but only time will tell.

It is obvious from your post how much you love horses and your life is so connected to them. Depression is your biggest enemy now and I think some sort of equine contact would be good for you -- even if it's just over a fence. It's a spiritual thing. Some of us have a real need for horse contact in our lives, no matter what. 

May God help you and give you strength....and the right horse someday soon.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Sorry about your accident, as said, no one can decide but you, whether you ride again or not.

I have had many bad injuries, including breaking my back in three places. I was told to not rode again, ever. 

I kept away from horses for a year, earned more money in a month than I would in a year with horses but, never have I had so many colds, aches and pains and dislike of going to work. 

I started teaching riding. This was fine until a very naughty pony needed sorting so I got on and sorted it. It went from there. I was, to start with wary of what I was riding but then I took a mad fall off a stallion that was certainly _not_ a quiet ride.

My attitude totally changed, I decided that if I was meant to be in a wheelchair or dead then so be it, I would rather be riding than in an office. 

I never looked back.


----------



## Tesslea (May 10, 2014)

I am new here and your title caught my eye. First, I am so sorry. I've had to bail from horses in the past but never with results such as yours. I tell people I've been lucky and I mean that even though I am not a big believer in 'luck'; because we never know when that time will come for any of us regardless of what horse we are on at the time. It can happen with any of them. But, you should do what you love or life is not worth much if you ask me. Anyhow....

I would ride again if only to prove to myself that I could. I could not live with any anxiety or fear in myself where horses are concerned. It would eat me up inside and lead to my demise I am sure.

However, each of us must find within ourselves what we are capable of handling. You and only you can answer your question and it may take more time than you'd like but have faith in yourself to make the decision that is right for you. I wish you love and luck... yes I said luck, in finding your way back to yourself. You sound like me ... without horses you may not be the self you love. All my blessings.


----------



## equaeternal (May 8, 2014)

*Thank you again*

Like I said in my last reply all of these comments are truly helping. I think it is hard for other 'non-horse-people' to get why I don't 'hate horses now'. Truly I don't think it is fear of riding again it is more of is this really a good idea. I know I put my loved ones through a lot. This was the worst fall I think I could have and still live through. I've broken bones before and still rode, no questions asked. No I know they will support me in whatever I decide. I know it would be hard for them to see me ride again. 

I do like the idea of just doing ground work, driving horses, or working with minis. All the replies have helped. When this first happened I just felt so broken (physically and mentally) because I didn't think anyone could ever understand my love for these animals. Now I realize so many people do. 

Thank you


----------



## Dixiesmom (May 26, 2013)

One thing I enjoy doing is taking my yard chair when Dixie is in her pen (too keep her from turning too blimpy) and a book and sitting under the shade tree reading while she eats hay. I love riding, but there are also days I want to spend time with her but not ride for one reason or another, and I have spent hours with her without getting on her. In fact as life has gotten hectic, hanging out at the barn has become my only reading time! There's not a thing wrong with just hanging out with horses. In time that may progress to wanting to ride. I just wouldn't make it something "I HAVE to do". I think your love for horses will at least bring you back around them, you don't have to have a list of must do's. Just let life happen.


----------



## M123M (Apr 2, 2014)

I will tell you what happened to me. I was a teenager, loved horses, and had just purchased my dream horse a week prior. I was being stupid, out alone, no one knew where I was, no helmet and there were miles and miles of wooded trails. I jumped my new to me horse over a log that had fallen over the trail and it was too high. He tipped it and I went flying into the woods. I laid there for hours while the horse wondered around, he didn't know where "home" was yet. I was in and out of consciousness. It got dark and they started looking for me. I had been out there for about 8 hours by the time they found me and I was pretty badly injured. I spent quite a bit of time in the hospital and it was 6 months before I got cleared to go riding. But I just couldn't do it.

Over the next 25+ years, I would get so close to riding, but as soon as I went to put my foot in the stirrup I just couldn't do it. My heart would race, I would be wet with sweat and would be so dizzy and weak with nervousness that I couldn't lift myself into the saddle. It just got worse and worse as time went on.

Then, late last year I kept seeing this beautiful Friesian Stallion going past me, day after day and I would stop and talk to the owner and he would always ask me "so today you want to ride?" and every day I would say "maybe tomorrow" and of course tomorrow I couldn't do it either. I would go buy a carrot or an apple or have some other treat though and each day would feed and love on the horse. One day I had had a couple glasses of wine with lunch, and as I was sitting there in the outdoor restaurant, I saw him passing my way. I waved at him and told him to get off that I was ready as long as he would hand lead the horse for me a little ways I was going to get on him. The wine gave me the bravery I needed and although my hands were shaking, and sweaty, I managed to get myself on his back. The funny thing is that the moment I was on his back it was as though all the fear just went right away, and I was perfectly fine. It was like WHAT had I been afraid of all these years!?!?? It had been a complete mental block all along. 

Now, I am not advocating drinking and riding, LOL.... but I am so happy to be back in the saddle again.

I hope if horses are that big a part of your life that you are able to get back in the saddle again. The sooner the better. Don't waste 25 years of your life like I did.


----------



## Indiana2 (Mar 30, 2014)

I would, if I were you. Start on an old plodder and see how you feel. If you don't, you will always feel something is unfinished in your life.


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

I can certainly see why you would hesitate riding again, but I would try to remember that this was certainly not a typical situation. Regardless of your skill level, you unintentionally placed yourself on an unfamiliar, unpredictable horse and obviously with very bad results. It was not your fault, but that of the horse.

I'm sure if you were on a well- grounded animal that you were very familiar with, this tragic episode may never have happened.
I agree that it is your choice and your choice only, but i would hate to see you walk away from a world you love, because you were on a mount that was not meant to be ridden (at least not that day).

My very best to you.


----------



## thebuddler (Jan 19, 2014)

*be patient !*

I am glad you are still here . Sorry for your pain! You do not need to figure this out right now! next year if you are still in love with horses . Find a safe horse and build a good relationship on the ground with it. Post this question again , and let us know how you are feeling . If and when you do decide to get in the saddle, it will be a long process building your confidence again. You will know what your needs are . Take it slow! Time has a way of healing . 
Some people in your shoes may choose another safer hobby. No shame in that!
Especially if they have people depending on them , financially . 

Keep us posted , and God Bless


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Have you ever considered a horse discipline where you don't need to ride? Halter, in hand classes, or driving?


----------



## Raficca (Jul 22, 2011)

I had two bad accidents 10 years ago. Even though I got back in the saddle asap I had so little confidence that I shortly afterwards stopped riding.Sold our horses and stopped riding for six years. When my daughter wanted to start riding I was petrified and at first wanted to hear nothing of it but being a strong believer that kids must be allowed to make certain choices for themselves I agreed to her starting to ride. After several lessons sitting next to the arena I had to get back in the saddle. It is now three years later and even though I ride, have our own horses etc I stil have not cantered to this day again. Still very nervous but my love for the horses keeps me doing it.

You are the only one that can make the decission.


----------



## Ike (Sep 1, 2013)

Wow, I'm so sorry to hear about your accident.

Just keep in mind that your body is not the only thing that needs healing at this point. You've been thru a life threatening accident and guilt and depression are common after. If you feel so I would definately search out a professional to talk to. 

At this point if you will ride is just like everyone else has said. Threre are tons of equine related that don't require riding. Judging comes to mind and lord knows we need some good ones. Lessons where you stay on the ground, showing in hand, etc etc. 

Treat yourself just as you would if your best horse suddenly went thru a tramatic experiance, say he walked into a bee's nest and became deathly afraid of that section of the trail. You'd work him slowly and build his confidence. Do the same for yourself.

I've had a couple of unscheduled dismouts over the years that ended in broken ribs, cuts, etc and as someone somewhat older than you I can tell you that it will put a big old fat dent in your confidence. It will take a while to regain it but it can be done.

Ike


----------



## Marcie (Jul 25, 2013)

I had a really bad accident in October and it amazed me the amount of people, (friends and family), who discouraged me from going back to riding. There were a few gems who did encourage it though! It truly made me so sad to think of never being around horses again because I had always found so much good in riding and it had been my dream for years. I know people who have been in car accidents who still drive, bicycle accidents and still ride, had bad relationships and managed to get over them enough to move on and get into new relationships. Well, I decided that if those people can still participate in things that hurt them, then I can still ride. 

Coming on this site helped a lot, it makes me remember the passion I have for it. I also took a trip to visit the horses a couple months after the accident. I just went in and stood around with them a little in the pasture with my coach and then we took her pony out and fed it apples lol. xD The best part was the feeling of peace that came over me when I was there. I wasn't afraid and that was an amazing discovery for me. I have yet to get back in the saddle but I plan on doing at least one slow walk with an experienced instructor before the summer is over.

I guess what I'm saying is.. start off slowly and let yourself do what comes naturally. (I'll admit reading other people's accident's is enough to make me nervous.) Concentrate on just finding out how you feel about it and how you want to feel about it. Take baby steps and don't worry about what anyone else thinks and take as long as you need.


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

My big saying is life is like traffic, when you get going something just has to slow you back down agian.
Well it sounds like you were doing good, had your whole life ahead of you with horses... You love horses, Horses ARE YOU. You cant quit.... this was a test. You gotta go out there and cowgirl up! Show them what you got, but first Get better!! You are really lucky, it couldve been worse.. Just next time you get back on dont think about that... Your in my prayers....


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

I don't know. I've never had a major accident like you, the closest I've come to not wanting to ride was when a horse died and I was convinced I never wanted to ride again. But then I sat in a friend's saddle after 3 years and I just HAD to ride again.

If I were in your position I would take the year the doctors ordered AND more if I needed and then I would just reintroduce myself to horses from the ground. As others have said, horses and riding are an addiction. 

I would then just groom and pet totally bomb proof ponies for a while before I would venture into the saddle.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Some lunatic crashed up the back of my car two years ago doing 130km/h and not even attempting to brake, while I was turning right on an intersection. The car looked like this:










I am really lucky to be alive. The car was airborne after the impact and spun to face the other way in the oncoming lane, where thankfully there was a gap in traffic at the time. I had some minor injuries, but to be in that crash was like being in an explosion, and traumatised me for quite a while. I did drive again, even though I know lunatics drive on roads and there is nothing I can do to prevent the kind of accident I had. If someone doesn't stop or swerves into the wrong lane, or drives intoxicated, that's beyond our control and can cost us our lives.

I think in general people are far more dangerous than horses. I'm posting this as a perspective point. I once had a student whose horse stomped on her face in a fall and she needed major reconstructive surgery. She was asked would she ever ride again, and she did, and still does, and became a veterinarian. She looks great now, just a fine line on her face.

Your trauma has been far greater than in either of these examples, and you need to do what is right for you. Certainly if I were seriously injured by an unfamiliar horse, I'd be riding familiar, known quantities afterwards: Once bitten, twice shy. I wish you a speedy recovery and all the very best for your future.


----------



## ChevysMyBoy (Jan 2, 2013)

Like everyone's been saying, it's up to you. I didn't get a chance to read them all but it's all your decision. Honestly, maybe take a break from riding but not from horses. If they are you're life then you shouldn't throw that away. I know id be scared out if my mind, but I'd rather die then now have horses in my life. I don't know what your decision is, but im sure well all be here to support you in it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FoxyRider22 (Feb 26, 2013)

My sister and I grew up with horses on our farm....she was working for our neighbor full time for several years after she moved out...one day she got her pant leg stuck in the un-protected auger of a corn buggy and lost her whole right leg and broke practically every bone in her arm...2 years later she is walking with her prosthetic leg and horseback riding with me just like the old days! I say do what you love! Don't let anything stop you! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm really sorry this happened to you. I can't even imagine your pain and fear in the aftermath - good God you've been through a lot. you could have died. When I read about falls like this, which are comparable to car accidents, etc, at least in terms of the level of damage to the body, I can't help but shudder inside. It's a part of riding, the risk of an event like this happening. I can't answer whether or not you will ever ride again or whether I would afterwards myself.

So I hope this doesn't seem like an inconsequential or dumb answer but your feeling of loss, I understand - not on the level you're feeling it - but I understand the loss and the sadness. 

First off that Churchhill quote always comes to mind when I think of horses - _'There is something about the outside of a horse that is good for the inside of a man.'_ It's true, they touch us in a very specific way. This is why they're used in therapy - there is something very soothing in how they look at us, how they arrange their bodies for the weight of us, how they seem to want to join up with us. And being humans we sort of believe in it and love them for it, even while they are existing in their horse minds being horses, you know what I'm saying?

Every horse I mount I give a level of trust because I have to. I mean I mount a horse with a certain feeling of trust for nothing if not to convey me from here to there, even as I might know *something or anything * could happen or that there's something in my horse or our ride that could be a problem - like they're new or they're testy or in heat or more forward than I'm accustomed to, or they do certain things...even when I know it or they spook at things we don't even know about. I think once I mount, its not like it's put - not aside - but it's put to simmer on the back burner. So even if I'm expecting something, I'm not _really _expecting something terrible to happen otherwise I wouldn't get on. 

The first time I was thrown, it was because the horse decided to do what she had done before but this time she fell and I was thrown over her shoulder. I had to get back on in order to get to our destination (I wasn't too terribly hurt and neither was she) but once I was able to dismount I was terribly depressed and I cried because I felt so betrayed and so stupid. 

For trusting myself. For trusting her - meaning I put my trust in a horse I knew had a bad habit. So afterwards I doubted myself and where I put my trust. But it could have happened even if she didn't have bad habits. She could have made a bad move and fell and the same thing would have happened. 

But for the first time I was afraid since I had started riding, I felt fear and doubt and I had not felt that before and I cried for that loss too. That I could be made afraid and now I knew it. She taught me fear of what a horse can do first hand. And it was such a small thing, which made me aware this could have been a big thing. 

You'd fallen before but this time it was a terrible event, everything went wrong and you are afraid for yourself. Not that you did anything wrong or made an miscalculation, because sometimes with horses and riding accidents and events happen. Bad ones. But your brain only knows mistrust right now because your brain is determined to keep you alive. 

If you miss horses, maybe go visit some that are easy to be around. Or watch horse movies until you can't stand it and go see one in person. Do whatever you need to do if it's calling you.

Riding, horses, they call us sometimes. I was called at the age of 64. SIXTY FOUR. There's the part of my brain that tells me I'm as crazy as a loon. And the thing is, that part of my brain may be right. So I'm being careful. But careful only goes so far. There's me. And then there's the horse and the circumstances. Two out of three elements out of my control. THAT is scary. But it's real.

It might not be time to ride, but maybe you need to face yourself and what's in your heart - whether it's fear or simply getting closer to it to see inside yourself. Riding isn't just riding - it's also facing fear. The thing that makes it pleasurable, the endorphins or the adrenalin is also the thing that can hurt us badly. 

What I'm trying to say is you're not alone. Fear is a part of this too. I hope I haven't said something stupid because my heart is feeling for you.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

equaeternal said:


> I am new here but really didn't know where to turn...
> 
> First off I have been riding since I was 2 years old (now 26), I majored in college in equine science, broke and trained race horses for two years and would say I am not new or a green rider/ handler.
> 
> ...


Absolutely you shoulD keep riding. I've been in my share of falls, and had 2 bad ones that landed me in hospital and having to have orthopedic surgery. In fact I had 21 of them :shock:

Accidents can happen with anything at anytime wether it be with horses or not. Your passion is horses, and you should not give that up because of an accident. What you can do is now maybe more picky with which horses you are going to ride moving forwards, to help avoid something like this from happening, but I definitely would never give up horses.

You would likely still drive a car even after you got in a car accident right? you would just take extra precautions to help avoid another accident.


----------

